# Lab results after 4 wks 25mcg Oroxine



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello

Had a disappointing appt at the docs today. I thought I found a doc who was open enough to discuss Hashis.

I had been feeling lousy, aching muscles, foggy head, tired, snappy. You know usual hashis symptoms.

Went to Doc 5 weeks ago, Tsh border line high, t3 and t4 border line low. He prescribed Oroxine 25mcgs (dessicated thyroid sent me stupid and felt awful on it).

Receive results today, first thing he said was ALL NORMAL. Your symptoms are head related!!! what??? I could see the results.

tsh 2.26 (0.5 - 5.0)
free T4 12 (11.0-21.0)
free T3 3.6 (3.1-6.0)
Comments - euthyroid status for a patient on thyroid replacement therapy. (which is only 25mcg)

Oh my, I burst into tears, I thought, noooo, surely the t3 and t4 are too low?? but know he didnt want to hear it and insisted I needed to look at my life and see what is bothering me so much. Stress is causing these other symptoms! I got myself together and said the only stress I have is this medical system! AND I am emotional because 1. Im hormonal (TOM is due) AND 2. I am over getting up every day with pain in my arms and back and trying to function with a foggy head (hangover feeling).

He then insisted I have Chronic disease! I replied he meant just like a virus eh!!! then he said Fibromyalgia!! I sighed and said I DO NOT have Fibro as I DO NOT have the symptoms!!! he agreed. Then he said I need to see a Rheumatologist. Sheesh. I agreed to that to maybe rule out possibilities. Oh he I go on the roller coaster ride. Good lord, why is it sooo hard.

Last time he mentioned stem cells, this time he looked at me like I was on something UGH!

He still insisted I look at my life at home!!! Im surprised he didnt say Hypochondria!

Any ideas ???

cheers
Corinne


----------



## rj723 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have no ideas for you, sorry! I just wanted you to know that I have been searching for a diagnosis for 4 years, and I get the same thing, "Your results are NORMAL", NORMAL for who? Certainly not me. Last week the PCP tried to push another anti-depressant on me- I flat out told him I wasnt going to take that junk! Then he says, "you are just determined that something is wrong with you", Well DUH! Best of luck to you, and if you ever figure all this out I would like to have the recipe! LOL


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry that happened! Your T3 and T4 are TOO LOW! Both of those levels are scraping the bottom of the barrel, not to mention your TSH is higher than most of us would feel well with.

You are not a hypochondriac nor are your symptoms in your head. I hate when doctors do this to us!! Is this an endo or a regular doc? You might need a new one.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

highlandvalley said:


> Hello
> 
> Had a disappointing appt at the docs today. I thought I found a doc who was open enough to discuss Hashis.
> 
> ...


You are horribly horribly undermedicated. This doctor is out of his tree! You have little FT4 and barely enough FT3 to keep you going. This is most unconscionable.

You must do your best to find another doctor. There is nothing wrong with you between the ears. We are all here to validate that for you!

Most of us require TSH to be @ 1.0 or less w/FREE T3 at about 75% of the range given by your lab (give or take depending on how you feel.)

By the way; euthyroid is NOT a number. Euthyroid is when you feel good.

Euthyroid: The state of having normal thyroid gland function. As opposed to hyperthyroid (overactive thyroid) and hypothyroid (underactive thyroid).

That means what is normal for "you."

Egads; I am so sorry for you right now!


----------



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh you lovely lovely people. Thank you :0

I just had a tear, because I know this, but could not articulate to the Doctor. You have confirmed what I felt! Thank you. I also believe Im undermedicated. I thought I would give the system a go. Trust someone. But (he is a GP0 has let me down. I think he even forgot I have Hashis? ugh.

Do you think I need to see a Rheumatologist? I really think it is not necessary. I do not believe I have RH or Fibro or Ms that they usually treat. I would have thought an Endo would have been more appropriate. Even then, I believe they only work on numbers.

Again thank you so much you have no idea how much that has helped me.

xxxxxxxxxxx
Corinne


----------



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

rj723 said:


> I have no ideas for you, sorry! I just wanted you to know that I have been searching for a diagnosis for 4 years, and I get the same thing, "Your results are NORMAL", NORMAL for who? Certainly not me. Last week the PCP tried to push another anti-depressant on me- I flat out told him I wasnt going to take that junk! Then he says, "you are just determined that something is wrong with you", Well DUH! Best of luck to you, and if you ever figure all this out I would like to have the recipe! LOL


Thank you for your post. You know what? we just have to keep going and find a solution or at least some help. I will not give up and sounds like you too will not be brushed off with being depressed! What depresses us is the fact we feel rotten! Keep going  with the wonderful support here I think we can


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

highlandvalley said:


> Oh you lovely lovely people. Thank you :0
> 
> I just had a tear, because I know this, but could not articulate to the Doctor. You have confirmed what I felt! Thank you. I also believe Im undermedicated. I thought I would give the system a go. Trust someone. But (he is a GP0 has let me down. I think he even forgot I have Hashis? ugh.
> 
> ...


Corinne..............................let me tell you about my rheumatologist. She took me as a favor for my ophthalmologist who was so disgusted with my thyroid treatment that he said he cannot treat my eyes if we don't get on track here!

Man....................are we ever on track and have been for many many years. My precious doctor is worth her weight in gold (maybe she weighs 90 lbs.) and what a darling on top of it! Just a precious precious soul.

Go for it; you have nothing to lose!

You are not just undermedicated; you are waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay undermedicated. This doctor is torturing you by keeping you at a very very bad place.


----------



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh wow!!! that is really interesting. 
So your Rheumatologist is the one who helped you!!! wow and wow!

I was thinking ugh, here we go another specialist to give me some kind of run around. BUT now I am excited, (I know, not silly he may not help) but just maybe he will!!!!

Thank you again... I am wondering if the low dose is actually feeding the antibodies.

I took 50 mcgs yesterday and had more energy. Just imagine if they dosed me correctly!!! I can see a light!!!

cheers and thank you, your blood is worth bottling 

Corinne


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

highlandvalley said:


> Oh wow!!! that is really interesting.
> So your Rheumatologist is the one who helped you!!! wow and wow!
> 
> I was thinking ugh, here we go another specialist to give me some kind of run around. BUT now I am excited, (I know, not silly he may not help) but just maybe he will!!!!
> ...


ROLF!! Like I say, you have nothing to lose. Especially if he is treating you for RA. It would make sense to get your thyroid on track to help get the RA on track (or whatever.)

It turns out I had no idea I had Lupus all those years and of course the Rheumatologist was all over that in a heart beat. She took one look at me and "knew it" which was confirmed by Anti-DNA, C3 and C4.


----------



## lemurgirl13 (Mar 16, 2011)

I am not a doctor but I would def. say under-medicated as well. I was in a similar boat a few months ago. You might try looking at a local thyroid group like something on yahoo groups (the one I found even had a data base with reviews of local dr.s) to find a dr. near you what is more receptive to titration based on symptoms not lab numbers. That was how I found my new dr, I am so thankful I kept pushing and researching and found someone who listened to me. Now I feel 100%!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lemurgirl13 said:


> I am not a doctor but I would def. say under-medicated as well. I was in a similar boat a few months ago. You might try looking at a local thyroid group like something on yahoo groups (the one I found even had a data base with reviews of local dr.s) to find a dr. near you what is more receptive to titration based on symptoms not lab numbers. That was how I found my new dr, I am so thankful I kept pushing and researching and found someone who listened to me. Now I feel 100%!


Boy, am I happy to hear you are feeling so well! Shocking; isn't it? You wonder where that bad part of your life went to!

Also, glad to see you. I hope you stop in when time allows to encourage others.










A hug from the group!


----------



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

lemurgirl13 said:


> I am not a doctor but I would def. say under-medicated as well. I was in a similar boat a few months ago. You might try looking at a local thyroid group like something on yahoo groups (the one I found even had a data base with reviews of local dr.s) to find a dr. near you what is more receptive to titration based on symptoms not lab numbers. That was how I found my new dr, I am so thankful I kept pushing and researching and found someone who listened to me. Now I feel 100%!


Oh that is interesting! Yeah I think Im under med too. I will check out some loca groups  what one are you using?
So glad your feeling better! that gives me some hope.

I just had my female hormones tested and they all came back normal. So I really do think it is the pesky hashis.

I have stopped ALL medication. I felt too rotten on the small amount, I think it did more harm than good.

I have a Rh appt on Friday see what he says. Then onto someone else if no luck there. Ah the joys of searching for help!

cheers
C


----------



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

Stopped all meds. Felt to horrible. I feel a little better at least now I can operate. Obviously the small amount of thyroxine ended up causing me more grief.
Back to the drawing board.

I have an appt with the Rheumatologist today hopefully something will come out of it.


----------



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello

Came back from Rheumatolgist appt. And yep, exactly what I though. Waste of time and money. He basically said, no dosnt look like you have Fibromylagia or chronic fatigue or RA or the rest of them. Told me to suck it up basically.

Basically I just have to wait until the thyroid is destroyed!! UGH!!!

Back to square 1.

Corinne


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

highlandvalley said:


> Hello
> 
> Came back from Rheumatolgist appt. And yep, exactly what I though. Waste of time and money. He basically said, no dosnt look like you have Fibromylagia or chronic fatigue or RA or the rest of them. Told me to suck it up basically.
> 
> ...


The doctor that Rx'd your thyroxine replacement; when did he/she tell you to come back for labs?

It takes some patience and dedication to titrate the thyoxine replacement to the point where you feel well.

The protocul is to get labs every 8 weeks so doc can adjust your med accordingly until you are euthyroid (feeling like your old self or even better!)

I hate to hear you stopped your Oroxine; it takes 8 weeks to build up.

http://www.mydr.com.au/cmis/ReducedPDFs/CMR09193.pdf


----------



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello,

Sorry, I was a little down yesterday.

I went back to the doctor a week ago to check labs etc. I was on thyroxine for 6 weeks, the results were " ALL NORMAL" of course the t3 and t4 were borderline but he thinks that it should not affect me. That is when he sent me to the RA because he thought there was something else going on.

I personally did not. I think it is because of the Hashis that is causing my muscle pain. Anyway, Rheumatologist agreed. But basically said it looks like I am very hormone sensitive. And said, basically that I will just have to deal with it.

Anyway, I took 25mg thyroxine this morning and will build up.

I have no idea about the original doctor, he didnt say come back. He basically said to take 50mg and see ya later.

So I was exasperated once again.

I have made an appt with my first Doctor, he is a physician and specialises in thyroid/hashis. He put me on the dessicated thyroid 12 months ago. Which of course I felt awful on. I will go back to him because at least he will listen and try different things. He is 3 hours away from me and is very expensive but I will do it for my health.

As for the stem cells, still cant afford them. But I will discuss with him when I visit on the 29th August.

cheers and thanks for listening.


----------



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

Back again. Just a thought.

My liver function test came back with low Globulin.

Is there any correlation between thyroid and globulin? hmm not sure if Im stabbing in the dark here.

The Rheumy reckons T4 only is the best option as he says the T4 is what converts the T3. Im having a hard time believing that. Especially if there is a problem with conversion? I did say that to him and he dismissed it quickly.

Gosh I am grabbing at straws here.

Corinne


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

highlandvalley said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sorry, I was a little down yesterday.
> 
> ...


Stay on the the 25 mcg. for 10 days or 2 weeks and get on that 50 mcg.. You do need it and you are going to have to be proactive and insist on labs every 8 weeks.

TSH, FREE T3 (once in a while) and FREE T4.

And by the way, switching around on different meds and not taking the prescribed amount is really not the thing to do here. One has to ride the horse until it drops.

For most people, it takes a whole year to 18 months of titration to get thyroid meds "just right."


----------



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

Andros said:


> Stay on the the 25 mcg. for 10 days or 2 weeks and get on that 50 mcg.. You do need it and you are going to have to be proactive and insist on labs every 8 weeks.
> 
> TSH, FREE T3 (once in a while) and FREE T4.
> 
> ...


Hi Andros, Yes you are right. I have re started at 25mg and will stay on it. Slowly introduce the 50mg. I guess I just lost all trust and was totally exasperated with the medicos that I didnt know what to do so just stopped.

I have since read that it can take awhile for the t4 and t3 to raise. I am also researching conversion. As I believe something is going on there. I seem to be sooo intolerant to hormones. The smallest amount seems to make my body react. In the meantime keep going with the hormones.

thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

highlandvalley said:


> Hi Andros, Yes you are right. I have re started at 25mg and will stay on it. Slowly introduce the 50mg. I guess I just lost all trust and was totally exasperated with the medicos that I didnt know what to do so just stopped.
> 
> I have since read that it can take awhile for the t4 and t3 to raise. I am also researching conversion. As I believe something is going on there. I seem to be sooo intolerant to hormones. The smallest amount seems to make my body react. In the meantime keep going with the hormones.
> 
> thanks


It could be that you are a candidate for the addition of T3 but first we "do" have to see how you do on the T4. That is how we can tell. If you are not making any improvement at all, say in about 6 months, then we have to insist on the FREE T3 test so we can find out and that "is" provided that you have been compliant and diligent in taking your thyroxine in a timely fashion.

Truly, this is the only way to find out.

Most if not all of us have been very uncomfortable during the titration process for no place is the right place until you hit euthyroid which is where you feel terrific.

So, there are symptoms along the way; sad but true. I am sure others here will back me up on that one!


----------



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello,

I promise I will be good. I understand I will need to take thyroxine all my life now. I will continue. I guess when my Doctor said I should be feeling fine now I was upset as I was far from feeling fine. I will slowly up the thyroxine as I know my body is very sensitive to ANY hormone.

I will still go to my old doctor though who originally prescribed Dessicated Thyroid. I will then discuss the probs with him and hopefully get an answer. He knows my history too. (he gave me oxytocin last year and it sent me beserk) so maybe he knows what is happening.

I am worried as my blood test results eg liver/ kidney are borderline problems. Hopefully they thyroxine will kick in and I will start to feel better all around. I will find a way, I just didnt realise it took so long.

Thanks again for smacking me lol.

Corinne


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

highlandvalley said:


> Hello,
> 
> I promise I will be good. I understand I will need to take thyroxine all my life now. I will continue. I guess when my Doctor said I should be feeling fine now I was upset as I was far from feeling fine. I will slowly up the thyroxine as I know my body is very sensitive to ANY hormone.
> 
> ...


Corinne; you are too too!! LOL!! Yep; stay the course. Almost anything worth achieving in this life requires staying on track.


----------



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

Andros said:


> Corinne; you are too too!! LOL!! Yep; stay the course. Almost anything worth achieving in this life requires staying on track.


hehe glad I give you a giggle Andros.

Can you tell me, do you know anything about this Doctor???

http://www.dallasthyroiddoctor.com/low-thyroid-report.html

Would be interested to hear your input.

cheers
Corinne


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

highlandvalley said:


> hehe glad I give you a giggle Andros.
> 
> Can you tell me, do you know anything about this Doctor???
> 
> ...


Personally; I would be very wary. Let's see what others have to say!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

highlandvalley said:


> hehe glad I give you a giggle Andros.
> 
> Can you tell me, do you know anything about this Doctor???
> 
> ...


Chiming in here, hope it is ok....are you able to check him out with your state's medical board, secretary of state, etc. All of the records of anything negative would/ should be listed in one location. I am from the back water of Vermont, and here it (all of that good info) is available on the sec'y of state's web page. JMHO, looks like snake oil salesman. Be very careful.

I am glad you will stay on your meds. That is one of the hardest things to me, and I am only on them 4 days now, without knowing if it is the proper dosage. As Andros said, "One has to ride the horse until it drops". So saddle up, and let's see how these nags play out! hugs4


----------



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

webster2 said:


> Chiming in here, hope it is ok....are you able to check him out with your state's medical board, secretary of state, etc. All of the records of anything negative would/ should be listed in one location. I am from the back water of Vermont, and here it (all of that good info) is available on the sec'y of state's web page. JMHO, looks like snake oil salesman. Be very careful.
> 
> I am glad you will stay on your meds. That is one of the hardest things to me, and I am only on them 4 days now, without knowing if it is the proper dosage. As Andros said, "One has to ride the horse until it drops". So saddle up, and let's see how these nags play out! hugs4


So glad you chimed in 

I am from Australia so pretty hard to check it out. The fact he is advertising so much made feel a little wary. I did like how he says that we should be treating the immune system. Its an ionteresting read but Im afraid I have the warning bells going off. Such a shame. I was hoping there maybe some truth in what he says. I just wish there was a way we can stop the antibodies. 

cheers
c


----------

